# Windows 10 users DO NOT check for updates!



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

I've loathed Win10 since it came out, why could we not just stay with Win7. Glad i'm no longer in IT with al these new bugs in the OS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/10/18)

I'm very happy with my Windows 7 for years now. I see no reason to move to Win 10.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (7/10/18)

windows XP and 7 if you have to


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

i miss my xp box

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

I moved to Linux Deepin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)

Sitting happily with Win 8 , upgraded to 10 when the free upgrade came out , and went back to 8 within 2 hours .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


>



You know I'm going to click check for updates now.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Christos said:


> You know I'm going to click check for updates now.....


Make sure you back up first lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i miss my xp box


I miss my win 95 setups from school.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've loathed Win10 since it came out, why could we not just stay with Win7. Glad i'm no longer in IT with al these new bugs in the OS


You gotta keep up with the times was my motto but since nearing my 40 mark, gawd I hate new software now...

But tech has made great advancements. Touch screens are awesome. My mom has a laptop with a touch screen and I hate laptop trackpads so this works in my favour.


----------



## Christos (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Make sure you back up first lol


What's a back up? American reverse?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Christos said:


> What's a back up? American reverse?


Hello trollboy


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I miss my win 95 setups from school.


Oh and I had Commodore lol


----------



## Christos (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hello trollboy


My home network sports over 15tb of storage space.
My important docs/files are all somewhere in the cloud ready to be retrieved at any stage if I remember my damn 8 million passwords.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Christos said:


> My home network sports over 15tb of storage space.
> My important docs/files are all somewhere in the cloud ready to be retrieved at any stage if I remember my damn 8 million passwords.


Very nice. Mine is nothing compared to yours but my coolermaster storm scout sports 5 hard drives 

Plus Windows / Deepin dual booting.


----------



## Christos (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Very nice. Mine is nothing compared to yours but my coolermaster storm scout sports 5 hard drives
> 
> Plus Windows / Deepin dual booting.


My pc bays are empty....
I have one m2 ssd in it.


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I miss my win 95 setups from school.


Showing your age their eh


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Showing your age their eh


Yup, I was 16 when it came out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

Speaking of age. The era of DVD is almost extinct. 

I just threw out a bunch of cds and dvds.

But stashing my huge pile of lp records.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/18)

There is a reason why I changed to MacOs 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There is a reason why I changed to MacOs
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You got old and forgot that windows is actually still better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> You got old and forgot that windows is actually still better



Nope - Windows was the reason 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Speaking of age. The era of DVD is almost extinct.
> 
> I just threw out a bunch of cds and dvds.
> 
> But stashing my huge pile of lp records.


I still have about 2 to 300 cds stored in a box somewhere. Still kicking myself that I gave away all my old lps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> You got old and forgot that windows is actually still better


I agree with @RenaldoRheeder - there's been way too many issues with Windoze. It's rubbish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

A


RainstormZA said:


> Yup, I was 16 when it came out


And 6 when I first used an IBM Dos machine. 1985.


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I agree with @RenaldoRheeder - there's been way too many issues with Windoze. It's rubbish.


Must say I have never had any real issues. Maybe I have been lucky.


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Must say I have never had any real issues. Maybe I have been lucky.


Maybe you are. I've had to deal with issues on my moms laptop. The new software is horrible to work with. 

I no longer use office as I have everything online - Google Sheets, Google Docs, Google drive, etc... 

Then there's my free online apps for what I need. Pdf, img and doc converter, blah blah...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Maybe you are. I've had to deal with issues on my moms laptop. The new software is horrible to work with.
> 
> I no longer use office as I have everything online - Google Sheets, Google Docs, Google drive, etc...
> 
> Then there's my free online apps for what I need. Pdf, img and doc converter, blah blah...


The university provides us with a full office365 account so I utilize it across platforms without any issues. Both windows and MacOs. 
Very decent for productivity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

It's not really about the money, @BioHAZarD. it's more of accessibility. I am able to open the same files if I log in from another PC - my needed files are in cloud storage so it's easy to fish it out on a PC in the Internet Cafe and print it or put it on a flash drive.


----------



## Christos (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I agree with @RenaldoRheeder - there's been way too many issues with Windoze. It's rubbish.


I used to think this way in my youth but I now know better.
"Right tools for the right job"
Microsoft has some amazing tools that the open source side lacks. Also Microsoft is starting to release a lot of their stuff to the open source communities so things are looking up. 

I can give you a list of things Microsoft does better and cheaper than open source. 
Moral of the story is there is no free lunch. You will pay sooner or later, with Microsoft it's up front.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It's not really about the money, @BioHAZarD. it's more of accessibility. I am able to open the same files if I log in from another PC - my needed files are in cloud storage so it's easy to fish it out on a PC in the Internet Cafe and print it or put it on a flash drive.


I get the same with one drive??
Sorry If I am missing the point. 
Given that the office365 environment is accessible from any pc anywhere as long as u have internet of course.


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I get the same with one drive??
> Sorry If I am missing the point.
> Given that the office365 environment is accessible from any pc anywhere as long as u have internet of course.


Ummm OneDrive is MS based software that comes with Windows 10. 

It's different in name but no difference in cloud storage usage. It's the same with icloud for iPhones and ipads. Just different brand names. 

Hope that makes sense to you. It's like Dropbox too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm OneDrive is MS based software that comes with Windows 10.
> 
> It's different in name but no difference in cloud storage usage. It's the same with icloud for iPhones and ipads. Just different brand names.
> 
> Hope that makes sense to you. It's like Dropbox too.


yup. agree on that.
but i can use onedrive as part of the office365 environment across my different platforms be it MS or MacOs or Android. So i have all my stuff in one place in the cloud and accessible from basically my ipad. laptop or phone and all. With purpose built apps for all my devices it integrates seamlessly.

if for instance i am writing notes on my ipad in one note it is on my laptop when i get there and i can view it via my phone and it is stored on OneDrive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> yup. agree on that.
> but i can use onedrive as part of the office365 environment across my different platforms be it MS or MacOs or Android. So i have all my stuff in one place in the cloud and accessible from basically my ipad. laptop or phone and all. With purpose built apps for all my devices it integrates seamlessly.
> 
> if for instance i am writing notes on my ipad in one note it is on my laptop when i get there and i can view it via my phone and it is stored on OneDrive.



Same thing that Google Drive does.

BTW I've never used OneDrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Same thing that Google Drive does.
> 
> BTW I've never used OneDrive.


hehe ive never used google drive


----------



## zadiac (8/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yup, I was 16 when it came out



We were just starting to use DOS when I was in St 9. Still have all my old large "floppy" disks.......lol. Yeah, I'm old.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

*Microsoft Says They Can Recover Files Deleted by Windows 10 October 2018 Update*
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...es-deleted-by-windows-10-october-2018-update/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/10/18)

zadiac said:


> We were just starting to use DOS when I was in St 9. Still have all my old large "floppy" disks.......lol. Yeah, I'm old.


Lol I must have been 13 when I used them - Commodore. 1985, never had them. Ran commands to play Dos games

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/10/18)

The best Windows version is an uninstalled one

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hehe ive never used google drive


But now that I think about it, the advantage of Onedrive is that it syncs for you. Google drive is online and you gotta upload everything, a bit of an hassle for seamless backups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> But now that I think about it, the advantage of Onedrive is that it syncs for you. Google drive is online and you gotta upload everything, a bit of an hassle for seamless backups.


there’s an app download for google drive, dropbox and icloud that works just like one drive btw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> But now that I think about it, the advantage of Onedrive is that it syncs for you. Google drive is online and you gotta upload everything, a bit of an hassle for seamless backups.


yup
onedrive does it all for you. very convenient. and all the programs work in the same ecosphere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I must have been 13 when I used them - Commodore. 1985, never had them. Ran commands to play Dos games


https://www.techspot.com/news/76826-internet-archive-got-working-commodore-64-emulator.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Maybe you are. I've had to deal with issues on my moms laptop. The new software is horrible to work with.
> 
> I no longer use office as I have everything online - Google Sheets, Google Docs, Google drive, etc...
> 
> Then there's my free online apps for what I need. Pdf, img and doc converter, blah blah...



@RainstormZA if you use everything online, you must have a very stable internet! What do you do if the internet is down?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/10/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA if you use everything online, you must have a very stable internet! What do you do if the internet is down?


No, not always stable but that's life. BTW I always have plan b - backup connection to fall back onto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No, not always stable but that's life. BTW I always have plan b - backup connection to fall back onto.



Yep, me too! Got to ... I go into a rapid decline when there's no Internet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/10/18)

Hooked said:


> Yep, me too! Got to ... I go into a rapid decline when there's no Internet!


To be honest, I'm kinda surprised I've mellowed out on the need for Internet usage. I only use it if I have to. 

I guess I'm getting old. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

